

'Quake III Arena' Bots Reportedly Stop Fighting After 4-Year Match - speeder
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2013/07/02/quake-iii-arena-bots-reportedly-stop-fighting-after-4-year-match/

======
OliC
This is simply not true. From John Carmack's Twitter: "Stock Quake 3 bots
don't use neural networks, folks"
([https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/352192259418103809](https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/352192259418103809))

------
rainforest
From John Carmack himself: the stock bots don't use neural nets [1]. It would
be interesting to see what sort of emergent behaviour arises from bots that
can adapt though.

[1] :
[https://twitter.com/id_aa_carmack/status/352192259418103809](https://twitter.com/id_aa_carmack/status/352192259418103809)

------
jcfrei
it's ridiculous what kind of pseudo journalism makes it into forbes these
days.

------
diggan
"The story is based on a screenshot[0] taken from a forum and tweeted out by
Mat Murray on Twitter."

Yeah, it feels nice that a media company like Forbes is basing their stories
on something like a screenshot from 4chan.

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/dx7sVXj.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/dx7sVXj.jpg)

~~~
raymondduke
The guy that wrote this is a contributor to Forbes. Anyone can be a
contributor to the site as long as they write a few stories that sound like
they know what they're talking about.

------
dTal
Even if it's not true, in some sense it doesn't matter. It makes for a lovely
modern-day parable, and also a round-the-campfire sci-fi story.

------
Cthulhu_
They stop fighting because some counter overflows, and there's no guard for it
causing the application to crash. I'm sure there's smart people - or even
Carmack himself - that can find the relevant code (actually, is the bot code
open source or just the Quake 3 engine)?

------
onedognight
This is obviously a joke, but the people at RAND used to run into this when
doing war simulations for the US Military.

------
aviraldg
The only winning move is not to play.

------
ziko
I'd like to see what's inside that 512MB file, though.

------
wooptoo
Another epic troll brought to you by 4chan.

------
OGC
Good god is that stupid. This originated on _4chan_ and has been thorougly
debunked, because Quake 3 bots don't work like that. Fucking ridiculous.

